# Bracklesham Bay beach riding



## jenni999 (9 June 2020)

As per the title, I have ridden at Hayling but I understand you can ride at Bracklesham with no time restrictions during the summer season, unlike Hayling.  Where do people park a large 7.5ton lorry and is there anything I need to watch out for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sam72431 (30 July 2020)

I used to live in Wittering I know west Wittering is early morning or late evening only I thought it was same for bracklesham but that might of changed! Only thing I would say is that car park is pretty busy especially in the summer so I'm not sure I would want to go with horse during day in any case? I think people tend to go evenings or mornings to avoid the crowds!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2020)

I wouldn't go anywhere near it outside of the restriction times even if allowed. Just asking for problems, let alone parking issues


----------



## timbobs (31 July 2020)

You can ride at Bracklesham Bay at any time, but the car park there is tiny.
I took my 7.5t, but in the middle of winter. I wouldn’t want to try and park there with it during the summer! I would say stick to Hayling Island


----------

